# Understanding Suicidal Thinking



## Halo (Jun 22, 2007)

Understanding Suicidal Thinking 

I really like the Plan for Life on the last 2 pages.


----------



## Into The Light (Jun 22, 2007)

great resource halo.


----------



## Halo (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 23, 2007)

I like the Plan for Life too.


----------

